# preisfrage



## Flame (3. August 2001)

wo ist der flugsimulator in office versteckt?
welche tastenkombination ist nötig, um da ran zu kommen?


----------



## Dunsti (3. August 2001)

wenn Du mir noch sagst, was es auf diese "Preisfrage" zu gewinnen gibt, sag ich Dir (vielleicht) auch, wie Du an den Flugsimulator rankommst  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. August 2001)

*häääää???????*

muss ich das kapieren???
was kann man/n denn gewinnen?:-[


----------



## Dunsti (3. August 2001)

is doch normal, daß man für die Antwort auf ne Preisfrage auch was gewinnen kann, oder?

Da Flame seine Frage als "Preisfrage" tituliert hat wird es ja auch was zu gewinnen geben.    

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (3. August 2001)

also in xp sollte angeblich kein easter egg vorhanden sein.


----------



## Dunsti (3. August 2001)

der Flugsimulator funzt nur in Excel 97 !

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (3. August 2001)

achso?? es gab ma n flugsimulator???

krass


----------



## Dunsti (4. August 2001)

jo, gab es! 

in vielen Programmen sind solche versteckten Funktionen drin.

man muss nur wissen wie man sie aktiviert.  

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

aber n flugsimulator is nu mal keine "funktion" verstehst?
deshalb wunder ich mich doch sehr.....

aber vielleicht läuft bei mir im "hintergrund" ja auch Linux, Unix, MacOS und BeOS gleichzeitig und das is der grund warum windoof so oft abschmiert

:%


----------



## Dunsti (4. August 2001)

nee nee ... Windoof schafft das mit den Abstürzen ganz alleine! da brauch es keine "fremde" Hilfe für. :-- 

Gruß
Dunsti

Übrigens: in ACCESS2000 ist ein Autorennen drin


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

ey wenn dat stimmt mach ich mir doch glatt wieder xp runter und 2000 rauf


----------



## Dunsti (4. August 2001)

nicht so schnell mein Freund  

"Autorennen" heißt NICHT daß es wie GP3 aussieht :] 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Thomas Kuse (4. August 2001)

tut XP auch nich :]


----------



## .dH. (14. August 2001)

Na und wie geht dat nun??


----------



## Flame (16. August 2001)

*nun der preis*

meine bekanntschaft gibbtes zu gewinnen. 
das ist doch was oder?

naja geld hab ich nicht, und da ich jetzt immer internet by call surfen muß.....

könntet ihr trotzdem mal sagen bzw posten, wie und wo die einzelnen
schmakkerl zu finden sind?

bittööööö


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. August 2001)

hier mal pinnball in word 97

1. Open a new document 
2. Type "Blue" 
3. Select word 
4. Go to Format -> Font 
5. Choose Font Style Bold, Color Blue 
6. Type " " (space) after word "Blue" 
7. Go to Help -> About 
8. Ctrl-Shift-Left click the Word icon/banner 
9. Use Z for left flipper, M for right flipper, and ESC to exit 
10. Discover what Microsoft means by "Productivity Application"


----------



## Dunsti (17. August 2001)

na ok 

hier der Flugsimulator in Excel 97:

1. in einer neuen Mappe F5 drücken
2. X97:L97 eingeben und enter drücken
3. Tab-Taste drücken
4. Strg und Umschalttaste gedrückt halten
5. auf den Diagramm-Assistenten klicken und man ist drin
6. mit der Maus lenken - Mausknöpfe zum beschleunigen und Bremsen 

viel Spaß

Gruß
Dunsti

PS: unter http://www.eeggs.com gibts noch mehr solcher Spielereien. Allerdings ist die Seite in englisch.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. August 2001)

ja eben!

hat ich glatt vergessen! aber du hast dat ja eben schon gesacht.

btw thx@dunsti nochma, weil ich einige lustige stunden schon auf dieser seite verbracht habe.


----------



## mR.fLopPy (26. August 2001)

@dunsti

also wenn ich micht ganz täusche ist das autorennen ist in EXCEL 2000

irgendwie als htm datei speichern und dann so ne funktion mit dem win logo und der zahl 2000 wenn ich nicht irre.. 


aber ein flugsimulator in 97... *gg* kewl


----------



## DjDee (26. August 2001)

hey....psssst....ihr da.... wollt ihr noch mehr?....


http://www.eastereggs.de


----------

